# SNOW GEESE THIS WEEKEND IN NODAK ?



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was just wondering if there will be any snows left in ND by this weekend ? i will be hunting around the jamestown are any info will be ver helpful thanks everyone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes, but Devils Lake and north will have the most


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where at around Jamestown? I have about 20,000 acres to hunt which equals some people that I can call for you. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## c_haroldson (Mar 26, 2008)

was out this morning decoying north of jamestown (4-7-08). lots of birds around yet, but no clouds made them too high to shoot and wouldn't come take a closer look.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

c_haroldson said:


> was out this morning decoying north of jamestown (4-7-08). lots of birds around yet, but no clouds made them too high to shoot and wouldn't come take a closer look.


If i had a dollar for everytime thats happened to me, id have...................$4, i need to get out in the sping more 

sorry for hijacking, pray for good weather and you should be fine


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to tell you boys but sun and wind are the best conditions by far for decoying snows. Clouds most of the time is a death sentence!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Trapperjack said:


> I'm sorry to tell you boys but sun and wind are the best conditions by far for decoying snows. Clouds most of the time is a death sentence!


I have to disagree jack, 30mph winds mixed with rain/snow/sleet are the best conditions in my experiences.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Im riding with Triple B on this one!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sun and Wind is the best conditions day in and day out. rain/drizzle/snow can be very deadly on patterened birds. But a day that is just cloudy with no precip, usually equals poor decoying. JMO On the report side, not much left in central SD for birds.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

fowlhunter7 said:


> Sun and Wind is the best conditions day in and day out. rain/drizzle/snow can be very deadly on patterened birds. But a day that is just cloudy with no precip, usually equals poor decoying. JMO


  crazziest thing ive ever heard in my life! But ill take your word on it, if it works for you all the more power to ya.........


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Our birds decoyed a lot better on Sat when the sun came out from behind the clouds.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't tell you how many times I've been laying under a cloudy sky with only skiddish birds present. Just as soon as that comes out the birds appear and act like they just found their long lost relatives. I've also had many days in the real crappy weather but more often than not you end up doing terrible on those days unless you are on the flight pattern. Once you get a few more days under your belt you will realize the sun is your friend as long as you have some wind. Sun/wind in the fall with mallards, OH MY!!!

This spring was plagued with cloudy days and that is a good reason why so many were extremely frustrated this year when it came to decoying.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Lots of birds got trapped in the snow storm in SE ND they shouold be up farther north by the weekend


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Today I had my best spring hunt. The weather was foggy and then it cleared. Light breeze kept them trying to land into the sun. I do agree that the birds seem to decoy better in crappy weather. You shouldn't have any trouble finding birds in Nodak this wknd


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

most definately there will be birds around, maybe further north. we left yesterday and there was alot. supposedly there is more today. good luck!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

how far north are they


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> how far north are they


 :roll: 
The guys have given you some pretty good info here. I'd quit while you are ahead.
Its going to take some driving to find them. Expect to get to ND and put on some miles as there will be birds from the Sodak border to the Canada border.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds good !!! good i have a beater car that gets 30miles to a gallon when im out there ill let people know where the most birds are around i guess im just a nice guy like that good luck everyone this weekend


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am going to call around for you tonite. I will pm you with what I hear.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Trapperjack said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've been laying under a cloudy sky with only skiddish birds present. Just as soon as that comes out the birds appear and act like they just found their long lost relatives. I've also had many days in the real crappy weather but more often than not you end up doing terrible on those days unless you are on the flight pattern. Once you get a few more days under your belt you will realize the sun is your friend as long as you have some wind. Sun/wind in the fall with mallards, OH MY!!!
> 
> This spring was plagued with cloudy days and that is a good reason why so many were extremely frustrated this year when it came to decoying.


I do have a few days under my belt and I will still take pattered birds in horsesh!t weather over sunny migrating days anyday. if you're where they want to be, its nonstop flight of feet dragging on the ground flocks. it takes a little patience, because it seems like they take forever to finally get to you, but when they do they decoy like no other.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

DL and north


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Sun and light winds are by far my favorite conditons...just enough wind to center them up...and let the fulbodies do the rest of the work


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I was in Fargo last weekend and there was an incredible amount of snows all along the interstate 29 from Fargo to Hillsboro. Lots of water and lots of geese.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> I was in Fargo last weekend and there was an incredible amount of snows all along the interstate 29 from Fargo to Hillsboro. Lots of water and lots of geese.


Yea I thought they were snows too, but a closer look proved they were just them pesky migrating pheasants trying to get up to Pembina. No water, no snow geese. I got my hopes so high for a minute too!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

What the heck are you smokin Bandman there was quite a few over there and had the shotgun been in the car I could have maybe even scared a few. They may have moved on though it was during that snow storm Sunday. Good Luck to any guys who can get out this week. They may move through fast.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Triple B said:


> I do have a few days under my belt and I will still take pattered birds in horsesh!t weather over sunny migrating days anyday. if you're where they want to be, its nonstop flight of feet dragging on the ground flocks. it takes a little patience, because it seems like they take forever to finally get to you, but when they do they decoy like no other.


If you have to have those conditions to kill a lot of birds your good days will be far and few between. Learn to slaughter them in sun and wind and you have many many more big days. Those crappy snowy days can be fun but more often than not you will have average numbers at best.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Trapperjack said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a few days under my belt and I will still take pattered birds in horsesh!t weather over sunny migrating days anyday. if you're where they want to be, its nonstop flight of feet dragging on the ground flocks. it takes a little patience, because it seems like they take forever to finally get to you, but when they do they decoy like no other.
> ...


no sense in trying to change eachothers opinions on this subject. I still don't agree with you, but lets call a spade a spade. one mans junk is anothers treasure. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Triple B said:


> one mans junk is anothers treasure. :beer:


Or in Hustad's case, one mans junk is another mans popsicle.*

j/k hustad, but I had to use someone. :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> What the heck are you smokin Bandman there was quite a few over there and had the shotgun been in the car I could have maybe even scared a few. They may have moved on though it was during that snow storm Sunday. Good Luck to any guys who can get out this week. They may move through fast.


I drove by them on Friday on my way home and again on Sunday on my way back. Might have to go for a drive Friday to see if they're still around. I was just messing with you. (It's an inside joke on the site w/ a little deterring.) :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

For all of those who pm me, there are snows out there but you need to do alot of driving. Will have more info. tomorrow. Scouts were going to go out today, but had to go to acution to get new bulls ( Never get bulls at long praire MN)


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

my dad drove from minot to fargo and not saw a single flock of snows whats up with that where the hell are they ?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well the appear to have camo on.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

still decent numbers in N. Sodak. I put on a lot of miles last weekend and found geese where I didnt expect to find them and didnt find them where I expected to find them. Checked on the fields last night and numbers have only increased so unless this winter storm screws things up it should be a pretty good weekend.


----------

